# More FUN in the Philippines



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Gene,

Its time to shut this post down... looks like marketing of services





gemblue03 said:


> Explore Philippines Destinations packages includes: Boracay Island, Puerto Princesa, Coron, Palawan, Panglao Island, Bohol, Cagayan de Oro, Cebu City, Camiguin Island, Davao City,Dumaguete, Siquijor Island, Batanes Islands, Pagudpud, Laoag and Vigan, Guimaras Island, Sagada, El Nido, Palawan These packages includes the best trips around that destination for you to best explore what they have to offer. What’s best is that our rates becomes lower as your group becomes bigger.
> 
> Experience Philippines Adventures gives you the opportunity to stray away from the normal routine and do something extraordinary. Experience with us adventures that include: Scuba diving, kite boarding/ kite surfing, surfing,skydiving, white water rafting, mountain hiking, ultra light flying, airplane flying and sailing.
> 
> Enjoy Philippines Hotels and Beach Resorts offers you the convenience of booking and paying for your preferred hotels and beach resorts online. Book hotels in Makati City, Manila City, Ortigas Business District, Baguio, Tagaytay and Puerto Galera. We also offer packages to the different island vacation resorts here: from the rustic and rugged resorts to the exclusive, high- end luxury island vacations. We always strive to offer you worry- free vacations, imaginative adventures and unforgettable travel experiences.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

You are right, this is spamming which, according to the rules of this website, is a TOS violation.


----------

